# just want to know what u guys think



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

this guy is really funky i was looken around and here (it) was. kinda sad

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/rockygo...ndex.php?page=2


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

it seems like a hybird of fish and maybe frog. This thing is looking very ugly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i forgot the name of that fish
but they are wierd


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Batfish
Order-Perciformes
Family - Ogcocephalidae
Genus - Ogcocephalus


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Someone post a link.. i cant see the freak'in link!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Haha that sucks for you!!

Cause that is one fuckin freaky ass fish!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thats a bat fish. wierd looking suckers arent they


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like some kind of skate or something


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

i know isnt it i was just looken around and bam!!! it as there it skared me lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Here you go, the pics off that ite for those who cant see them...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"Sorry! Remote image linking disabled."


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> "Sorry! Remote image linking disabled."


 works for me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-p section

yes its a batfish and here some more info on it

batfish


----------

